# Ok that's over Who is playing New years?



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

If you have a gig. What is it? 

Playing a private party. Should be interesting.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

My band is playing at the Brig in Port Dover. It's a great rock and roll room and we'll be bringing in a cool light show and a great PA.

No cover and we always have a ball playing there.

Good luck to all who are gigging NYE.:food-smiley-004::rockon:


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

I've only played New Year's once. I loved it. It can really tick off your partner though. I paid for that one gig for a looooooooooong time.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

allthumbs56 said:


> I've only played New Year's once. I loved it. It can really tick off your partner though. I paid for that one gig for a looooooooooong time.




If your partner gets pi$$ed because you take a NYE gig, you need to either stop being a gigging musician or get a new partner (sorry if that sounds harsh).

Just my opinion of course.

I can go either way. If I get a good gig for NYE (and it has to be really good) I take it. If not, I'm happy at home with the missus, the hot tub and a bottle of Moet and Chandon. 

I play about every second one.


----------



## elindso (Aug 29, 2006)

Enjoy the Gig Mike


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

elindso said:


> Enjoy the Gig Mike


Thanks bud. It will be a lot of hard work and a lot fo fun. Seems like the two generally go hand in hand for my shows.

All the best to you and your ladies.


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

Playing the Legion Hall in Bothwell. Most of the band resides in or is from Bothwell, so it should be a pretty rowdy show I would think. They've been promising me for awhile now that one of these gigs I'll get to meet the fanclub!


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Haven't played a New Years gig in several years, as far as I can remember. In the olden days (for me, between 20 and 30 years ago) folks got even more shit-faced at New Years than at any other time, with more of the usual associated problems. After that, folks got more responsible about their drinking, but still were much more roudy. That's not entirely a bad thing, as long as no one gets hurt, but often someone does get hurt. 

I'm not as young as I used to be, and I don't need the work, so I don't break my nuts to get a New Years gig. However, some of those first ones were rockin' good shows, with major income, referrals, and after hours parties.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Bob Rock (Mar 11, 2006)

My band is playing a little local pub called J&R Bar and Grill. It'd a fun place to play and I'm looking forward to it. No Missus to piss off so I'm in the clear


----------

